# Red "X"



## phred (Feb 29, 2004)

Sometimes when a web site opens instead of pictures or
printing there is a small window, usually in the upper left
han corner, with a red 'X'.....Nothing else...

What am I doing wrong? 

Phred


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

Some of this may be redundant but here is a standard post on this problem:
Tony Klein posted:

There are three things you should check:

1) On the View menu in IE, point to Encoding , and then click Western European (Windows).

2) Verify that Show Pictures has not been disabled (but you've done that already)

3) Restore Default Associations for Graphics File Types :

Go to Folder Options/File Types, and make sure that the following file types are associated by default with Microsoft Internet Explorer (Iexplore.exe):
ART image (.art)
GIF image (.gfa, .gif) 
JPEG image (.jfif, .jpe, .jpeg, .jpg)

It might also be a good idea to install the latest version of Microsoft Virtual Machine get it here: 
java machine
http://www.microsoft.com/java/vm/dl_vm40.htm
http://java-virtual-machine.net/download.html

Rick Selby posted:
Have you tried the repair?

Have you checked for a virus or worm or spyware. 
Ad-Ware Checks and removes spyware http://www.spychecker.com/download.html

SWAT a free trojan program and free updates for life. http://lockdowncorp.com/bots/downloadswatit.html

PC Cillion is an online free virus checker http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

Rolling Rog posted:
(09-18-2002 06:21 AM) report / quote / edit (#7)

It is sometimes normal to get those red x's if the servers hosting them are down or for some reason are being blocked at your end (possible firewall or ad-blocker issue which may block domains holding them).

If it is only occuring with one file type, the problem could be the registry's file association has been corrupted.

For gif's try the "all in one" gif fix here

For jpegs, try the jpeg fix.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/one.human/reg/GIF_IE_fix.reg

http://www3.sympatico.ca/one.human/reg/JPE_JPEG_JPG_IE_fix.reg

They are from this site:

http://www.geocities.com/one_human/advanced.html#mspaint_fix

You can download them to a convenient folder and double click them to merge. They will reset those file associations to their Windows defaults.

I would also recommend running the IE Repair Tool

Welshjim posted
Right click on the Red X and then click Show Picture. If you get the image or the X just goes away, it may be a temporary glitch in someone's server and you should probably just live with it. You could also try turning off your Popup Stopper if you use one. Or if the image is an advertisement, perhaps you have put the advertising site in your Restricted Sites??
Most of the more drastic fixes are for the situation when you get Red X's for graphics all the time on all the sites.
But here are some references if you are interested
http://www.mvps.org/inetexplorer/answers.htm#jpg_gif

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;283807
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;246186
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;171908

In that last reference, it seems to say the problem is only with Front Page, but closer reading says it could also apply to IE.
I think turning off your firewall and popup stopper is in there somewhere, but it case not, it is another possibility.

10. (Thanks to Rollin' Rog) See this Norton link regarding NIS
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...77ee338ff06cf3b5882568a1006a69a3?OpenDocument

Also try disabling the "privacy" feature, we've seen that cause problems as well...
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...46fb88c6068d13dc65256b3d0030762e?OpenDocument

WELCOME TO TSG!!


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

See if this Microsoft page helps.


----------



## prodsupptech (Feb 2, 2004)

Well before you fix anything it could just be an intermittent problem. It sometimes happens with just a problemed broadcast. I'm at work here behind two T1s and i get it occasionally. Doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong. Also like you said its sometimes not all the time so it even could be the website. Even on this forum people post their pictures and when you click the camera all that shows up is a white window with a red x in side it.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jun 11, 2002)

Exactly, ........There may not be anything wrong. It could very well be the owner/webmaster's problem or even that of the server.
It may also depend on who is hosting the image. Servers do have maintainence down-times.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome from me as well.

Per chance, in the address bar, does it show a .pdf extension?


----------

